# Bluefish Top Water Poppers



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone ever used a "popper" on the surface for bluefish ?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

No but I've caught them on zara spooks before though ...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

surfchunker said:


> No but I've caught them on zara spooks before though ...


I firmly believe that a zara Spook will catch anything with a mouth. I have caught the wides species of fish on that lure than any other. Heck I even caught a carp on one on Lake Norman last fall.


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

Blue Fish Bomb. Casts a couple country miles. Throw it out and reel it in as fast as possible. Hold on.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Take belly hook off and single barbless hook on back!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If you're lucky enough to get in to one of those Chopper blitzes ANYTHING will catch fish because those guys try to bite anything that's moving in the water near them during their feeding frenzies. That being said I like any type of pencil poppers or for that matter you can fast retrieve any type of metal spoon like a Hopkins so it skips across the top of the water but be ready because when one of those guys catches up to it it's game on !! Single hooks instead of trebles is a very good tip too because they don't stop flipping around just because they're on the beach or in the boat and it makes it much easier to unbutton them.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Drift over too the plug nuts board,*

at SOL[Stripers On Line]. That's their hobby and all they do is swap plugs. Funny as hell to read their trades. And I mean every kind of plug made fer blues and northern fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Big Rob said:


> Anyone ever used a "popper" on the surface for bluefish ?


yeah i got into em a handful of days last spring on big poppers, was fun.


dont see it that much down here in NC, made me think i was back living in NJ





Jesse


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i thought lenely angler lrues were made in NC? they make wooden adn acrylic topwater lures.


----------



## HQQK-EM (Jan 9, 2008)

*Bluefish on Poppers*

Darn right!!! I've killed 'em with a Creek Chub Knucklehead, Atoms,and pencil poppers. Ditto on the hooks. One large tail hook is safer to handle and seems to have fewer "releases".


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Yup, those blues will smack em; not as dramatic as stripers who will obliterate a popper but, it's always great to witness top water action. The Yoruzi popper and a 1oz Gibbs are my go to in the back. Pencils and 2oz+ Gibbs in the surf...enjoy. Super Strike also makes a sinking popper...deadly, you can even use em at night if you got the balls!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> I firmly believe that a zara Spook will catch anything with a mouth. I have caught the wides species of fish on that lure than any other. Heck I even caught a carp on one on Lake Norman last fall.


Hey Tac, I've caught a many a striper/largemouth on Lake Norman when I lived there. Have you used spooks in the surf? I have an assortment, but could never find conditions last year because the wind factor.

Does anyone else have trouble using spooks with the wind ever present here on Hattie? I'll cast the spook out, but it's almost impossible to walk because the wind bows up the line and just drags the bait sideways. You guys have any luck enticing blues with just draggin the spooks back in with no bait action? I'm not sure if my post is very clear - Basically will too much wind (which is very common on Hatteras Island) impede the spooks ability to catch fish?

I'm thinking I'll go do some research on my own in a week or so when the blues show up!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Get ya a super spook, my pops used one last time he was in buxton, yeah you need a relatively calm day, but they work. He caught a damn nice spanish, he blew it up big. Also you need to try a mirro lure popa dog, they should have them at the drum, they are my favorite topwater lure.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

I posted this for my girlfriend. I'm a deer hunter, and I "know" how to fish. But I'm still a novice when it comes to surf fishing. She just started fishing with me this past summer and loves it. She reeled in a small black drum one morning near Topsail and might as well have been hitting a crack pipe, because the addiction was off to the races !!

I haven't gotten her a good setup yet. The pole is too big, she has trouble flipping the bail back, so when she casts a Gothcha' Plug (10 yrds) in to the water, it sinks to the bottom, she reels it slow, she can't jerk/flip the rod to give the plug action, etc. 

I figured a top water lure would give her time to get the rod and reel set, then just start popping it on the top, and maybe give her some excitement when the blues hit it on the surface.

What do you experts think ?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm definately not an expert Big Rob, but topwater strikes are absolutely some of the most heart pounding moments that can ever be delivered during a fishing experience. Of all the strikes I've had, topwaters dominate my top 10 list of incredible experiences. I'm sure alotta other anglers would agree!

If your girl was hooked on a black drummie in the surf, that first topwater smash will knock her socks off!! Do it to it!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

imo, spoons are the way to go as surf lures. get some 3/4 oz krocodile spoons( if ur using a 7 foot rod). cast it out start reelign it in and bluefish will strike it if they are around.


----------

